

Watch a live video, share your PC with CNN - jgfoot
http://windowssecrets.com/2009/02/05/01-Watch-a-live-video-share-your-PC-with-CNN/?n=story1

======
makecheck
The other evil thing about "~\Library\Preferences\Macromedia\Flash Player\" is
that it keeps an entire tree of every host name you've ever been to, even if
the directories end up empty.

Things like "private browsing" are misleading because of things like this,
because they'll never find everything.

------
smoody
egads! thank you for linking to that article. Sure enough, it was there in
~\Library\Preferences\Macromedia\Flash Player\www.macromedia.com\bin

Also, I should add that I _did not_ watch the inauguration online via CNN. I
think it might have been installed when I was watching live coverage of the
jet that landed in the Hudson River.

And I'm surprised that Time Warner, owner of CNN and provider of my cable
broadband service, would allow such a thing since, ultimately, it eats away at
their precious upstream bandwidth.

